# Background paint?



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Planning on painting a black background, wanted to get opinions on which type to use.

Thanks.


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

Rustolium Gloss Black.. Tape off the sides and trim and give it 4 or 5 good coats


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Flat black latex interior wall paint applied with roller or brush. A few coats should be sufficient.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

Rustoleum if you want this to be a fairly permanent thing.
Latex if you think you might want to remove it in the future. It will be more susceptible to being scratched.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Grabbed some while on lunch. Went with the Rustoleum for its longevity, and flat black for the color. Thanks again.


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

Just FYI. When I used flat black on my 30 gallon it looked grey. I used gloss on my 90 gallon and it looks better IMO. But its what you like.

GL witht he paint job...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Shizark said:


> Just FYI. When I used flat black on my 30 gallon it looked grey. I used gloss on my 90 gallon and it looks better IMO. But its what you like.
> 
> GL witht he paint job...


Thanks for letting me know. I went with flat black because I didn't want a glossy look. I have a black background on a roll for my 125. It's very glossy and reflective. I hate the way it looks, and wish I would have painted it before stocking it. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Stoopid question - but when you use a roller can you see the roll marks on the inside? I'm thinking not because you wouldn't do it that way if you did, but I have a hard time thinking you're not going to see the roller marks... or maybe just have little faith in myself being able to do it and have it turn out nice.

I just sprayed a 33L, and it worked out great... But now I have to paint a 125 and a 180 (I know, oh darn right?!), and spraying them just isn't practical due to fumes. I have no garage and no way to easily move them in/out/whatever... rolling would be so much easier... I just don't want to see any marks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think if you apply a nice even coat, and follow it up with additional coats, it should be fine. I'm doing it tonight, but just on 20L. See how it turns out...


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anybody know of a fish safe paint that can be used on the inside of the aquarium? I don't like the look of green Eheim tubes on the back of the 55 so i'm looking to paint them black. Sorry for interrupting the thread, I didn't want to start a new topic for this quick question. Thanks.  :fish:


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

Krylon Spray paint.. Let it cure for a couple days before you stick it in the tank (id do 3/4 days)..you will be fine.

You wont really find too many paints that say they are ok to use with live fish. They don't want to be responsable if your tank goes belly up IMO. They are just covering their butts.

There is risk any time you stick paint on the inside of a tank, but I have read many people do it with no problems...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A member of the forum used Krylon Fusion to paint his spray bar recently. I'm sure this is the same as Shiz recommended.


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I went with flat black because I didn't want a glossy look. I have a black background on a roll for my 125. It's very glossy and reflective. I hate the way it looks, and wish I would have painted it before stocking it. Live and learn I guess.


It seems to me that because the paint is behind glass when viewing it from the front, flat or gloss wouldn't make a difference in reflectivity. I have heard that gloss black gives you a darker black, however.


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

go with the gloss black, i did flat black and it looks grey, and dirty, even on the first few days when you know the tank is clean. the gloss black will not give you a reflection, and it will be a deeper color. the background you have is a tape on roll??? thats why you have the reflection.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

****... too late


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

Paint isn't hard to scrape off, especially if you just did it. So it's not too late if you don't like the look of it.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

2 coats so far. It looks good so far, but I know that can change once it's dry. We'll see...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope it works out for ya. I always use gloss black for the outside of the tank as sometimes it can appear washed out with the flat. I think some has to do with the specific paint and how it was applied.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Dawg2012 said:


> Stoopid question - but when you use a roller can you see the roll marks on the inside? I'm thinking not because you wouldn't do it that way if you did, but I have a hard time thinking you're not going to see the roller marks... or maybe just have little faith in myself being able to do it and have it turn out nice.
> 
> I just sprayed a 33L, and it worked out great... But now I have to paint a 125 and a 180 (I know, oh darn right?!), and spraying them just isn't practical due to fumes. I have no garage and no way to easily move them in/out/whatever... rolling would be so much easier... I just don't want to see any marks.


You don't see the roller marks if you have enough coats of paint on...three seems to be optimal


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I looked closely last night at the tank I sprayed gloss black, and another tank I have with the roll on paper background. The roll on background is definitely more glossy... and an ugly glossy. There's also a very strong mirror effect with the paper that I don't get with the sprayed background. It has a minimal mirror quality.

I definitely like the gloss painted background. I did get a can of semi-gloss that I'm going to try on a spare 10g and see how it looks, just for kicks.


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

Dawg2012 said:


> I looked closely last night at the tank I sprayed gloss black, and another tank I have with the roll on paper background. The roll on background is definitely more glossy... and an ugly glossy. There's also a very strong mirror effect with the paper that I don't get with the sprayed background. It has a minimal mirror quality.
> 
> I definitely like the gloss painted background. I did get a can of semi-gloss that I'm going to try on a spare 10g and see how it looks, just for kicks.


Let me know which you like better and why, please! I am going to need to decide on some paint here soon.


----------



## ratherbfishnjp (Dec 21, 2011)

when painting the back of my tanks, I have always went to Michaels or some craft store and picked up acrylic paints and would apply it with a sponge brush and looks good when it done. It takes 4 coats usually and i would always get a strong flashlight to shine through it to check if there are any spots i missed and touch them up. It works pretty well IMO and if I ever wanna take it off it will come off in one sheet usually if you start it on the corner


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm about to paint my 20L, and was about to ask this very question! Once again, great suggestions to mull over. I'll definitely be going with glossy. I like the thought of acrylic too - has anyone else had success with that? How does it stand up over time? Otherwise I'll try the Krylon.

Hope it works out for you Iggy, will be interesting to hear your verdict after all the coats are applied and dry.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Ladyfish said:


> Hope it works out for you Iggy, will be interesting to hear your verdict after all the coats are applied and dry.


Well I have it setup and cycling. It's black, but not as black as my:
Black stand
Black tank trim
Black sand
Black hood

Maybe I'll take a picture. I still like the look of it, though...


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Would love to see that black sand!  I still havne't made up my mind about the sand I currently have (tan PFS) or the black.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ladyfish said:


> Would love to see that black sand!  I still havne't made up my mind about the sand I currently have (tan PFS) or the black.


Mine is all black except for the 4 bright white texas holey rocks. I have black sand, background, spray bar, heater, tank, stand, light, etc....only thing not jet black is my 4 rocks and my dark grey FX5 intake strainer and my white mag float.

You can see what it looks like by clicking the video in my sig line.


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Ladyfish said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to see that black sand!  I still havne't made up my mind about the sand I currently have (tan PFS) or the black.
> ...


You have such a lovely tank, Razor. The black really shows off the beauty of your fish. Very elegent. The spray bar makes a nice shimmering ripple too. :thumb: 
Oh and my son approves of your choice in music - David Gilmore is the best, he says


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ladyfish said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Ladyfish said:
> ...


Yes....David is the man. I love listening to him and Pink Floyd and watching my fish.


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Yes....David is the man. I love listening to him and Pink Floyd and watching my fish.


When he works in my office with me, we listen to David all day long, with a little Yes thrown in. Be great to kick back and watch the new fish. :fish:

But I digress - thanks to all the advice I went out tonight and bought the glossy black spray paint for my 20L. 
Iggy, can't wait to see pics, I bet it is going to look gorgeous with that black sand! opcorn:


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Dawg2012 said:


> I looked closely last night at the tank I sprayed gloss black, and another tank I have with the roll on paper background. The roll on background is definitely more glossy... and an ugly glossy. There's also a very strong mirror effect with the paper that I don't get with the sprayed background. It has a minimal mirror quality.
> 
> I definitely like the gloss painted background. I did get a can of semi-gloss that I'm going to try on a spare 10g and see how it looks, just for kicks.


 Hey Dawg..just wanted to get a update from you...on testing results of semi-gloss on your 10 gal?? Which would you prefer.. gloss or semi?
Today going to paint store..to paint back of 20g long..also have piece of black with gry specks granite fits perfectly underneath  for my fry tank..
This will be my first time painting a tank :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cich2it said:


> Dawg2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I looked closely last night at the tank I sprayed gloss black, and another tank I have with the roll on paper background. The roll on background is definitely more glossy... and an ugly glossy. There's also a very strong mirror effect with the paper that I don't get with the sprayed background. It has a minimal mirror quality.
> ...


Just in case you don't hear from him in time I would recommend rustoleum gloss black spray paint. Make sure to tape everything up and make sure the top is covered air tight. Light coats. Make sure glass is clean from any lint and no moisture or tape residue.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you very much  here we go, wish us luck...course my hubby wants to do it!! Oh oh... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I never did try the semi-gloss - was perfectly happy with the gloss, though it doesn't appear glossy on the inside of the tank, so it may have been a wash.

It's just right. I look at the tank then look at one with the glossy paper background and... now have a project to paint all my tanks and get rid of the paper backing on all of them


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

This thread has really gone on...
Well I figured I would post a picture of flat black(Rustoleum). As you can see, it does appear a bit grey, but still black. I don't mind, and it's only on a 20 long.
By the way... I saw these two guys at the store today and just had to have them. They weren't labeled. Any idea what species?


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

XD

I was totally like "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? I DON'T SEE ANY FISH!?"

Not always the brightest crayon in the box, myself.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

:lol: Thats funny I was like trying to ENLARGE picture!! Are those pez candy dispensers?? Or am I blind?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That is funny....


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Lol this crayon was thinking some pictures were missing... :lol:


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Iggy, that cracked me up! :lol:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

cich2it said:


> Are those pez candy dispensers??


Yes. Yoda and the Emperor. The Emperor's head glows, which looked cool. Unfortunately, they don't help cycle a tank.... so I had to take them out.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> cich2it said:
> 
> 
> > Are those pez candy dispensers??
> ...


Even if yoda uses the force?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > cich2it said:
> ...


Yea he said something about it violating the Jedi code... I've lost all respect for him.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Well....we could have made a fortune!


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Yea he said something about it violating the Jedi code... I've lost all respect for him.


It's probably some sort of Jedi patience is a virtue BS thing ...


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

LOL! :lol:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Yoda's Jedi Sauce! "Fishless cycle, you will"


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Dr. Yoda's Jedi Sauce! "Fishless cycle, you will"


"Test for ammonia and nitrites, you must."


----------

